# Asian SuperMarkets



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, I might be the last to know this, but in case I'm not I wanted to tell you guys about these stores. They are an excellent source for inexpensive, fresh and/or flash frozen NON pacific salmonid WHOLE fish, some going for as little as 99 cents a pound. Each type of fish is also labeled with the country of origin. 

Lately, it's been very difficult to even find markets that still carry canned mackerel, plus the price has jumped to over $2.00 a can (at least in my areas). So if you have one of these stores anywhere near you, and haven't been in - check it out!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

What is the benefit of canned mackerel (besides the fat)? I have fed a whole lot of it, but I'm not really convinced on the stuff.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Up here in NY, canned mackeral is $1.50 at walmart. The local asian supermarket isn't cheap though, they want $3.50 lb. for whole fresh mackeral.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> What is the benefit of canned mackerel (besides the fat)? I have fed a whole lot of it, but I'm not really convinced on the stuff.


I see it is 74% protein (dry weight), with Ca of 1:1.25. It's high in niacin, choline, omega 3's 20:5 and 22:6, vitamin A and very high in glutamic acid.

The actual calcium levels are below the AAFCO - it is .77% calcium (dry weight) and .97% phosphorus (dry weight), whereas the minimums set forth by the AAFCO is 1% calcium (dry weight) and 0.8% phosphorus (dry weight).

The way I learned raw feeding used canned mackeral as an entire meal or with hamburger, 2 days per week. The dogs did just fine - but I'm thinking that it is inadequate as an *entire meal*, especially for young, working, pregnant and lactacting dogs. 

I'm rethinking the use of mackeral as an entire meal, but still considering it an excellent source of protein and fatty acids to be included in the diet.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Good price Todd! 

I wasn't actually looking at the fresh mackeral at the market, but a variety of other cheaper whole fish. For me, I would rather feed whole, fresh or flash frozen fish over canned. Unfortunately, I have had a very hard time finding inexpensive whole fresh or flash frozen fish, so I have fed canned maceral. We have many friends who fish and would be happy to give me their extra or freezer burned fish, but it's always pacific salmonids which I can't use. I'm just very jazzed to finally have a source for cheap, whole, fresh fish!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> What is the benefit of canned mackerel (besides the fat)? I have fed a whole lot of it, but I'm not really convinced on the stuff.


works great for baiting water - one can will bait up to 4 gallons water.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> works great for baiting water - one can will bait up to 4 gallons water.


Do you use the liquid from the can or the meat as well?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Do you use the liquid from the can or the meat as well?


I dump the whole can in and mash it up - most dogs really like it alot.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

They also have great deals on really nice chicken feet, beef hearts, and other assorted goodies.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> What is the benefit of canned mackerel (besides the fat)? I have fed a whole lot of it, but I'm not really convinced on the stuff.


For me, it's a cheap way to give a protein profile that's very different from that of poultry.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so paranoid about where their food comes from, I read the COOL's on everything they get. Are you finding fish there that are not farm raised? I can barely find that in the grocery store. If you are finding good deals, I may have to take a trip and find one. I know my own fish and seafood consumption has been reduced by a bunch after COOL started.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tina Rempel said:


> I am so paranoid about where their food comes from, I read the COOL's on everything they get. Are you finding fish there that are not farm raised? I can barely find that in the grocery store. If you are finding good deals, I may have to take a trip and find one. I know my own fish and seafood consumption has been reduced by a bunch after COOL started.


Well, actually what I buy in cans are sardines and wild salmon.

Occasionally I find wild salmon for $1 a can, and pretty regularly find sardines for $1. 

I know that canned farmed salmon exists now, but I haven't seen it yet. (Not too long ago, all canned salmon was wild. sigh)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tina Rempel said:


> I am so paranoid about where their food comes from, I read the COOL's on everything they get. Are you finding fish there that are not farm raised? I can barely find that in the grocery store. If you are finding good deals, I may have to take a trip and find one. I know my own fish and seafood consumption has been reduced by a bunch after COOL started.


Yeah, the display tags for each species includes the name of the fish, the country of origin, whether it is fresh or flash frozen and whether it wiid or farmed. Just the variety alone is mind boggling. We are talking about 3 long rows of just fish, never mind the shell fish! Also you bag your own fish, then take it to a counter where it is weighed, wrapped and the price is put on, just like at the butcher, then you go to checkout.


The stores around here are huge, incredibly clean looking and smelling. They are constantly icing everything down, but also there are a ton of shoppers so nothing is sitting for very long!

I really like the produce too. Very, very nice.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I wish we had a place like that around here. Most of them are small shops without much variety of fresh or frozen foods, but a great variety of canned and jarred sauces and stuff like that. I suppose I'd have to go up to Philly to find a place like that.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Sue,

There's an Asian market, fairly large, a few miles away. I will have to take time to shop there. It seems like all the prices I see people talk here are double where I live. Or where I live for now......


----------

